# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ارجو مساعدتي بأفكار مميزة لإهداء طالبات العلم

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،**

ارجو يا أخوات مساعدتي بأفكار لإهداء طالبات العلم لتواصلهم خلال العام في طلب العلم...

أريد أفكار وهدايا مميزة،**ولجذب الفتيات والنساء الأخريات لطلب العلم أيضا...




*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*


أفضل أن يكون الإهداء فكرة جديدة مبتكرة بتصميم متعلق بالعلم الشرعي،،،



*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أختي الفاضلة أم علي فكرة جيدة ولكن هذا يتوقف على عمر وحالة الطالبات إن كن متزوجات أو غير متزوجات
فمثلا عباءة وتغلف بشكل مميز مع ساعة يد مع رسالة في كروت الهدايا فيها نصيحة ، بطاعة الزوج مثلا أو الوالدين أو الحرص على طاعة الله وتنفيذ أوامره واجتناب نواهيه .  
أو هناك الدروع يكتب عليها كلمات شكر وتقدير ، مع باقة ورد مميزة .
أو صحون لتقديم الحلويات وتحف خشبية .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

هذه الفكرة مناسبة للجدد والمبتدئات وإذا كان عدد الطالبات كبير، وهي حمالة المفاتيح تعلق عليها الأوراق بتغليف حراري، فيها عبارات مختصرة تحث على طلب العلم الشرعي.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أختي الفاضلة أم علي فكرة جيدة ولكن هذا يتوقف على عمر وحالة الطالبات إن كن متزوجات أو غير متزوجات
> فمثلا عباءة وتغلف بشكل مميز مع ساعة يد مع رسالة في كروت الهدايا فيها نصيحة ، بطاعة الزوج مثلا أو الوالدين أو الحرص على طاعة الله وتنفيذ أوامره واجتناب نواهيه .  
> أو هناك الدروع يكتب عليها كلمات شكر وتقدير ، مع باقة ورد مميزة .
> أو صحون لتقديم الحلويات وتحف خشبية .



جزاكِ الله خيرا،، طالباتي مختلفات - العمر والحال -، منهن المراهقات والشابات وأيضا ومنهن من بلغت سن الكهولة، وهناك المتزوجات وغير المتزوجات، وأيضا من مختلف البلدان.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> هذه الفكرة مناسبة للجدد والمبتدئات وإذا كان عدد الطالبات كبير، وهي حمالة المفاتيح تعلق عليها الأوراق بتغليف حراري، فيها عبارات مختصرة تحث على طلب العلم الشرعي.


هذه فعلا فكرة جيدة وبهذا الشكل تكون ملازمة لطالبة العلم .. جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وكذلك من الأقكار الرائعة: كراسة صغيرة وقلم مع شوكولاتة مغلفة، ويتم توزيعها على الطالبات لتدخل البهجة على النفس.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

كوب قهوة توجد أشكال رائعة ومختلفة لأكواب القهوة، مع بعض الشوكولاتة المغلفة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

إهداء كتاب عن سير السلف الصالحين

----------


## أم أروى المكية

ما شاء الله اقتراحات جميلة ونافعة ، بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وكذلك فكرة البرواز:

*

http://majles.alukah.net/t141615-3/

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أختي المعلمة:
كم من تلميذة تحتاج منك إلى نصيحة حانية تحرك إيمانها
وتلامس وجدانها
لاسيما في عصر مكتظ بإهمال أمهات وتأثير التقنيات..

د.عبدالعزيز آل عبداللطيف

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أمة الحليم

إهداء غرسات النرجس 
وعلى الكوب تعاهدي غرسك .
..
كانت هدايا لخريجات معهد النجاح 
أعجبتني 
..
أكواب صغيرة زجاج شفافة للزرع
تربة وسماد توضع في كل إناء
ثم فوقها بذرة نرجس تشبه البصلة
وعلى الإناء عبارة "تعاهدي غرسك" بقلم خطاط ذهبي 
..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكِ الله خير أخيتي أمة الحليم*

----------

